# Understanding the different cases why are they needed?



## 24-Gordon_fan (Jun 28, 2007)

A friend of mine told me that user 3991vhtes knows evrything about computer building and overclocking and case designs, I would appreciate any help this user can give me or anyone else for that matter.  Thanks for looking, looking forward to your replies...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 28, 2007)

Care to be more specific? What do you want?


----------



## 24-Gordon_fan (Jun 28, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Care to be more specific? What do you want?



I would like to know what type of case is needed for a MSI mobo with everything on board-I purchased this last week but it will not fit in my case, and the power connecters donot look the same so i am confused.


----------



## Pinchy (Jun 28, 2007)

What model is the board? It should fit in any standard ATX case (Assuming its an ATX/BTX/M-ATX mobo).


----------



## pt (Jun 28, 2007)

pics would help
or the age of the case
ps: in my opinion there are a lot of ppl on the forums that can help you on that matter besides 3991vhtes


----------



## 24-Gordon_fan (Jun 28, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> What model is the board? It should fit in any standard ATX case (Assuming its an ATX/BTX/M-ATX mobo).



MSI Board K9N4 SLI-F  with AMD Athlon64 x2 5000+ processor, I have owned this PC for only 6 years it was hand me down-the back has only 1 big round hole and about 7 slot areas where my video, sound, modem, and ethernet cards are installed.  and my power connectors to the mainboard are flat about 6 pins on each.  I was under the impression that all cases are the same for all motherboards am I wrong?


----------



## 24-Gordon_fan (Jun 28, 2007)

pt said:


> pics would help
> or the age of the case
> ps: in my opinion there are a lot of ppl on the forums that can help you on that matter besides 3991vhtes



The reason I mentioned 3991vhtes is because a friend told me he was excellent, but didn't know how to contact him, but informed me that I could find him in this forum.  Thanks for looking and I appreciate everybody who can help me.


----------



## Pinchy (Jun 28, 2007)

There are different sized motherboards and different sized cases. The "standard" (if you will) size is called "ATX", which most cases support. 

Just looking at your board's specs, it says its ATX. So it should fit into nearly all standard sized cases.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 28, 2007)

24-Gordon_fan said:


> MSI Board K9N4 SLI-F  with AMD Athlon64 x2 5000+ processor, I have owned this PC for only 6 years it was hand me down-the back has only 1 big round hole and about 7 slot areas where my video, sound, modem, and ethernet cards are installed.  and my power connectors to the mainboard are flat about 6 pins on each.  I was under the impression that all cases are the same for all motherboards am I wrong?


Is it a Dell case?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok, I'm not going to answer anything until these are answered:
1. How do you know my screenie? (there is only 1 person that I actully know that knows my screenie)
2. How did you know that I was at techPowerUp? Only 3 ppl that I know I'm here (parents, uncle)
3. What gave you the faintest clue that I know everything about this stuff? I agree with PT, there are more ppl that can help you other than 3991vhtes. 

Like I said, I won't answer anything for u until I know more about you.
Have a nice day.
3991


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ya, seems very weird. Almost like a prank.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 5, 2007)

24-Gordon_fan said:


> I purchased *this* last week but it will not fit in my case



I thought it was a hand me down?



24-Gordon_fan said:


> I have owned *this* PC for only 6 years it was hand me down



You're the worst liar that there is on these forums.

:shadedshu


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 5, 2007)

You realize he's talking about the mobo/cpu that he bought last week. The PC was a hand me down, not his new parts.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 5, 2007)

Well he's a Gordon FAN! Blah! My dad likes Gordon but I can't stand him! I don't mind Johnson, but he's not my favored driver either....you can tell a lot from a person by their preferred driver LoL! J/K. 

This thread is a joke...3991, if I were you I wouldn't even waste my time in here. This guy isn't worth it, that's a really lame way to start as a new user in a forum. But we'll let the mods decide that one.


----------



## 24-Gordon_fan (Jul 8, 2007)

*your screenie name is posted and furthermore your friend told me!*



3991vhtes said:


> I thought it was a hand me down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worst liar huh? You know a friend of mine his name is tyler, so there...  If all people get treated like this then this whole forum is a joke!  I have read several posts and let me tell you out of the 50 I read 85% of them are bogus and have answers that are far fetched! 

Furthermore if you don't know me what gives you the right to call me liar?  I will remember this when we start high school in august.  The big 9th grade!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 8, 2007)

What's ur name then? My friend told you? Hmm...that's weird...NONE OF MY FRIENDS THAT KNOW ME KNOW WHAT I DO ONLINE! Furthermore, only three people that know me know my screen name, and they are: my mom, my dad, and my uncle. NONE OF MY FRIENDS!

:shadedshu


3991


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 8, 2007)

24-Gordon_fan said:


> Furthermore if you don't know me what gives you the right to call me liar?



your posts don't match.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 8, 2007)

24-Gordon_fan said:


> I have read several posts and let me tell you out of the 50 I read 85% of them are bogus and have answers that are far fetched!



Well, if you "know" that or believe it then why are you even here????


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 8, 2007)

this is a prank for sure... thermalpaste any1?


----------



## Darknova (Jul 8, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> this is a prank for sure... thermalpaste any1?



Surely you mean toothpaste


----------



## pt (Jul 8, 2007)

*rings d44ve*


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 8, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> What's ur name then? My friend told you? Hmm...that's weird...NONE OF MY FRIENDS THAT KNOW ME KNOW WHAT I DO ONLINE! Furthermore, only three people that know me know my screen name, and they are: my mom, my dad, and my uncle. NONE OF MY FRIENDS!
> 
> :shadedshu
> 
> ...



Please keep your personal problems out of the litterbox, kthx 

But if this is serious, if your PSU has 2x little long while connectors looking like..







Its AT, and you will need a new case most likely.

ATX looks like


----------



## Mediocre (Jul 8, 2007)

No he's talking about an AT case and power supply. AT used 2x6 (or 8 pin) connectors Labled P4 and P5 (P# somthing). My last AT case was an early P3 in 2001 (6 years).

I bet when you press your power button it stays down, and when you turn it off it stays out.

You need a different case, or the knowledge to replace the power button and powersupply.


----------



## Mediocre (Jul 8, 2007)

Dammit Dippsy beat me to it


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 8, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Dammit Dippsy beat me to it



But with pictures!!


----------



## Mediocre (Jul 8, 2007)

You didn't just beat me to it....you pwned me

   im sad now


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 8, 2007)

Its OK!







Breakfast bunny wants you to cheer up!


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 8, 2007)

His old case definitely sounds like an AT case.


----------



## Mediocre (Jul 8, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Its OK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Why haven't I seen that in the crazy pictures thread, that seriously made my morning LOL


----------



## Wile E (Jul 8, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Its OK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, That looks *exactly* like my pet rabbit, well, minus the pancakes.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 8, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> What's ur name then? My friend told you? Hmm...that's weird...NONE OF MY FRIENDS THAT KNOW ME KNOW WHAT I DO ONLINE! Furthermore, only three people that know me know my screen name, and they are: my mom, my dad, and my uncle. NONE OF MY FRIENDS!
> 
> :shadedshu
> 
> ...



You need to correct that 3991.  ... ehemm. And i am sorry to everyone for commenting on this thread, but yes AT case, last time I saw one of those was the socket 7 era.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 8, 2007)

@ everyone. 
He says my friend told him my screen name. None of my friends know my screen name. Doesn't this sound a little strange?


----------



## pt (Jul 8, 2007)

he's a psychic


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 8, 2007)

WoW! I think a few of you are just a little too paranoid for your own good...  

Anyhow, to the OP : As a few others have mentioned, it sounds like you have an AT style case and your new parts are obviously ATX. You are going to have to get a new case in order to install your new parts.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 8, 2007)

AT case....ATX case.....Nutcase.....seems like this is a closed case


----------



## pt (Jul 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> AT case....ATX case.....Nutcase.....seems like this is a closed case



are you rapping?


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 8, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> @ everyone.
> He says my friend told him my screen name. None of my friends know my screen name. Doesn't this sound a little strange?



Maybe his friend is registered on these forums too, told him your name and that you are good (you really are) so he mentioned you.

I'm just guessing here


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 9, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> AT case....ATX case.....Nutcase.....seems like this is a closed case



wah....


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 10, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> last time I saw one of those was the socket 7 era.



Socket 7 is pretty old. My Socket 7 pc still works today . It's an ATX style pc.


----------



## keakar (Jul 13, 2007)

i would hate to think what would happen if he gave the opinion you didn't know a lot lol.

the post complimented you for your reputation as being smart and asked for your help and i think you way over reacted.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 14, 2007)

@ keakar, I agree. I think I should've kept my opinions to myself. Now, idc anymore. If he needs help, I'll be more'n glad to help him. 

@24 gordon fan- sry dude. maybe you could be a little more specific, and explain your problem. I'll be more'n glad to help ya.


----------

